# homemade paper tuning stand



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

I bult mine big enough to tape newpaper on it, then the legs however tall you whant it. You would need 4 tees, 2 elboes, and pipe what ever size you whant. If this dont help i will take a pic of it and post it for you.


----------



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

HOLY COW !! $150 for a pvc pipe stand ?? I built one out of scrap 2 by 4's and staple a newspaper on it, works great.


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

I cant believe that someone is charging $150 for that stand. i built mine similar to that one and it costed $19 including the paper. I bought the 3/4" pipe, glue and paper from Home Depot. I even sawed the 36" painters paper in half so that I can use it as 2 rolls.


----------



## vt3c_eg (Aug 3, 2007)

nice! thanks a lot guy now its easier to imagine the stand.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

*Dual purpose stand*

PVC stands are very economical. I built one using 3/4" PVC but I didn't glue all of it so I can change it for my bag target. The base is approximately 18"x24" with T fittings in the middle so it can be changed from bag hanging to paper tuning. The legs of the paper tuning part are approximately 40" tall with T fittings that are glued only to the cross member. Photos are attached.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

A cardboard box of any size or shape will work.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I usually just turn a bar stool upside down and tape some paper tweengst the legs. Just sit it on top of something, put your target behind it and Voila, instant paper tuner!

If you get tired or frustrated just flip it back over and have a cold beer. :darkbeer::wink:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i paid 13.00 for the pvc to build my paper tuner ,out of 1" pvc ,anyone that wants to pay 150.00 for that one i'll make them the same one for 50.00 plus shipping


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Mine cost less than $15 to build


----------



## changboy (Jun 27, 2008)

*Quick stand*

I just use an 8 foot ladder and shoot through the A frame, works for me!:wink:


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*check the local paper*

Your local newspaper will probably give away an end roll from their newsprint stock that will last a lifetime for the entire neighborhood


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

I did this and it works great. 
Bought one of those cheap for sale by owner signs w/ the steel wire frame....take the sign out. 
Drilled holes in 2 - 24" 4x4's for a stand.
Use clothespins to hold freezer paper, 2 top...2 bottom.

Very cheap and works great.


----------

